

Show HN: MedicLib - A better medical litterature search engine - traxtech

MedicLib ( http://www.mediclib.com ) is medical literature search engine that rank and categorize articles from Pubmed/Medline ( http://www.mediclib.com/about ). The goal is to be helpful to physicians by filtering noise and boosting landmark papers in the results (still in progress).<p>I plan to add fuzzy search, enhanced filters and also a new datasource, the FDA drugs descriptions.<p>Any comment, question, or suggestion is welcome.
======
josephpmay
Do you have any plans to expand this to all scientific literature, not just
medicine? A useful scientific literature search engine is greatly needed.
(Good job on Mediclib, though)

~~~
traxtech
I have no plans to expand to all scientific literature, unless I find a good
source of structured data to work on. If there is a Pubmed equivalent for
other scientific fields, please drop me a link :)

~~~
josephpmay
There isn't a good public database of scientific literature; that's part of
the problem.

------
traxtech
Link: <http://www.mediclib.com>

------
jcr
I'm impressed. Nicely done.

One suggestion would be to add dates.

~~~
traxtech
Release date and journal will soon be added in the results view under the
authors.

